# Audi E-Tron charger cabinet



## noamatt (Aug 22, 2003)

Just purchased a brand new Glacier White E-tron this Saturday. Wife and I love the car. I've been trying to no avail the last day trying to figure out where you get the cabinet that mounts the provided charger. I found in the Audi A3 E-Tron promo manual that the Charger and Cabinet are supposed to be included with the car. Well we had the charger in the car, along with the provided cables, but there was no cabinet. 

Did anyone else have a cabinet in their car along with the charger, or just a charger.

(in case anyone doesn't know what I mean when I refer to the cabinet, this piece: http://www.pluginnow.com/content/audi-e-tron-charging-station-cabinet)

This guide here, page 22, say it is included (fine print lower left hand corner). https://www.audiusa.com/content/dam...-Audi-A3-Sportback-etron-Brochure-Updated.pdf


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*AUDI Dealers Have NO CLUE*

I, too, have an e-tron. Audi dealers have no clue about the wall cabinet pricing or availability. They said maybe Bosch. Called Bosch. They try to sell me an EVSE. LOL. In any case, I have a NEMA 6-50 outlet with 250V 20A where the Audi provided EVSE/charger plugs into. It's laying on the ground and charges the car in about 2 hours 15 minutes.

On another matter, have been able to use e-tron connect services either from the mobile app or the web portal?
-Benjamin


----------



## SilverVw3 (Jul 29, 2002)

BruinToo said:


> I, too, have an e-tron. Audi dealers have no clue about the wall cabinet pricing or availability. They said maybe Bosch. Called Bosch. They try to sell me an EVSE. LOL. In any case, I have a NEMA 6-50 outlet with 250V 20A where the Audi provided EVSE/charger plugs into. It's laying on the ground and charges the car in about 2 hours 15 minutes.
> 
> On another matter, have been able to use e-tron connect services either from the mobile app or the web portal?
> -Benjamin


I'm Noamatt's wife. No, I haven't been able to connect services from the mobile app or the web portal. I have my account number and PIN but it just says processing. I ended up calling the number in one of the emails and the lady said it takes up to 48 hours after you buy the car. The dealer has to release the VIN to the customer or something to that nature. If mine isn't working later today I'm calling the dealership! 

I also have to go back to the dealership because they forgot to help fill out the MD Excise Tax Credit paperwork. The dealership has to sign off on a few spots.


----------



## sugarsmax (Jan 19, 2016)

*e-Tron charger cabinet - future proof?*

I'm looking to get an eTron in the near future (just landed in Oregon, finally).

I'm fine with 110V at home for the immediate, but am researching what it would take for a reliable 240V. Also a bit concerned over weather protection. 
Is the cabinet rated for yearly exposure? Should I look into a hood / case for it?


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Good luck!*



SilverVw3 said:


> I'm Noamatt's wife. No, I haven't been able to connect services from the mobile app or the web portal. I have my account number and PIN but it just says processing. I ended up calling the number in one of the emails and the lady said it takes up to 48 hours after you buy the car. The dealer has to release the VIN to the customer or something to that nature. If mine isn't working later today I'm calling the dealership!
> 
> I also have to go back to the dealership because they forgot to help fill out the MD Excise Tax Credit paperwork. The dealership has to sign off on a few spots.


Good luck with getting e-tron connect services. I'm currently in E-TRON CONNECT HELL. I am able to login to both the moble app and the web portal. However, information from my car is not getting into their e-tron connect service servers. I still have an open service ticket. The Audi USA tech team are suppose to be working on it. Problems are either with my car, Verizon Telematics, or Audi/VW servers. Who knows. I want to take my car in for service, but they are not willing to come to the conclusion that it's my e-tron since that is having trouble since they said there are a handful of e-tron owners that are also having the same problem. 

I hope you guys have better luck than I do. I know another e-tron owner and e-tron connect services is working for them flawlessly.

As far as the charging cabinet, still no info from dealers or Bosch. Audi says Bosch is selling it. I called Bosch, they said no Audi is selling. Basically, nobody knows where the f**k to get this stupid charging cabinet.

-Benjamin


----------



## SilverVw3 (Jul 29, 2002)

BruinToo said:


> Good luck with getting e-tron connect services. I'm currently in E-TRON CONNECT HELL. I am able to login to both the moble app and the web portal. However, information from my car is not getting into their e-tron connect service servers. I still have an open service ticket. The Audi USA tech team are suppose to be working on it. Problems are either with my car, Verizon Telematics, or Audi/VW servers. Who knows. I want to take my car in for service, but they are not willing to come to the conclusion that it's my e-tron since that is having trouble since they said there are a handful of e-tron owners that are also having the same problem.
> 
> I hope you guys have better luck than I do. I know another e-tron owner and e-tron connect services is working for them flawlessly.
> 
> ...


I've had no luck with the e-tron connect service. I have an open ticket with them and the guy on my case is super nice and calls me daily to update me on the situation. He saw my file was resolved by their Tech department and called to tell me that. Well of course it doesn't work!!! He is going back to them to find out what is going on. My sales guy called yesterday to see how things were going and I told him I'm having issues with the e-tron connect and he was going to make sure everything associated with the VIN was correct. 

I have not been able to get past the add vehicle screen! 

I also asked the guy who is on my case about the Bosch Charging cabinet and he said it is optional and he could connect me to Bosch to find out about buying it. My husband swears in the brochure I have at home says it is included. I wonder if it really does say included if they will just give it to me? I'll keep you posted!


----------



## SilverVw3 (Jul 29, 2002)

sugarsmax said:


> I'm looking to get an eTron in the near future (just landed in Oregon, finally).
> 
> I'm fine with 110V at home for the immediate, but am researching what it would take for a reliable 240V. Also a bit concerned over weather protection.
> Is the cabinet rated for yearly exposure? Should I look into a hood / case for it?


I'm not sure if the cabinet is weather proof since I don't have one. In the manual it says do not connect or disconnect the charger during inclement weather. If it's a thunderstorm you're supposed to stop charging the car. 

I'm sorry for not being of much help. If I find anything out I'll let you know.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

SilverVw3 said:


> I've had no luck with the e-tron connect service. I have an open ticket with them and the guy on my case is super nice and calls me daily to update me on the situation. He saw my file was resolved by their Tech department and called to tell me that. Well of course it doesn't work!!! He is going back to them to find out what is going on. My sales guy called yesterday to see how things were going and I told him I'm having issues with the e-tron connect and he was going to make sure everything associated with the VIN was correct.
> 
> I have not been able to get past the add vehicle screen!
> 
> I also asked the guy who is on my case about the Bosch Charging cabinet and he said it is optional and he could connect me to Bosch to find out about buying it. My husband swears in the brochure I have at home says it is included. I wonder if it really does say included if they will just give it to me? I'll keep you posted!


I sympathize with you fellow E-TRON CONNECT SERVICE HELL member. Still no resolution for me. Yesterday they ask me to take a screenshot of the MMI screen and of my mobile phone where I usually park the car to check signals. I told them I have AT&T service for my phone and don't see how it relates to their e-tron connect service which is served by Verizon Telematics.

In order to add vehicle you need an account number and a PIN. If you are using the mobile app, it asks you to enter your username. DO NOT ENTER YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS. Instead enter your account number, then it's going to ask to enter your PIN. It'll then ask you to send another registration code either as a text or an email, which you will then enter on the next following screens. Hope this helps.

-Ben

PS.
The cabinet is optional. The charger is included. You have an older brochure. Check out the latest one from Audi USA.


----------



## SilverVw3 (Jul 29, 2002)

BruinToo said:


> I sympathize with you fellow E-TRON CONNECT SERVICE HELL member. Still no resolution for me. Yesterday they ask me to take a screenshot of the MMI screen and of my mobile phone where I usually park the car to check signals. I told them I have AT&T service for my phone and don't see how it relates to their e-tron connect service which is served by Verizon Telematics.
> 
> In order to add vehicle you need an account number and a PIN. If you are using the mobile app, it asks you to enter your username. DO NOT ENTER YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS. Instead enter your account number, then it's going to ask to enter your PIN. It'll then ask you to send another registration code either as a text or an email, which you will then enter on the next following screens. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Lol, it is indeed very frustrating. I found out the mobile app username is your account number from tech support, because I was using my username from the website. However, the app doesn't work when I put in my account number and PIN. It thinks for a few seconds and then says and Error has occurred. Of course it won't tell you the error. I'm a few steps behind you in connect service hell. 

Blah... that is lame about the cabinet. I was hoping since I have an older brochure they would honor the cabinet? Wishful thinking! I did ask my customer service advocate about the cabinet since my brochure and one of the E-tron PDF brochures I found online says cabinet included. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## DesertTTRS (Dec 17, 2011)

*www.pluginnow.com*

go here for cabinet info


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Part number for the charging cabinet*

This was posted in the www.myaudia3etron.com. I suggest that you join this user forum since it is specially geared towards the e-tron and also more active than this forum.

*Just had a check on ETKA and found the relevant information for the Audi Wall Bracket charger unit.
I believe that the complete unit (#15 in diagram) is Part number: '8V4915706A' but your local Audi dealer could confirm.

If you search online you can see that it may cost approximately $400 or €484

http://etka.cc/audi/part_single/cat...5/hg_ug/971/subcategory/971060/part_id/288497*​


----------



## SilverVw3 (Jul 29, 2002)

FINALLY!! My app is working and so is the website! I am so happy right now!!

Thanks for posting the info about the charging cabinet.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

SilverVw3 said:


> FINALLY!! My app is working and so is the website! I am so happy right now!!
> 
> Thanks for posting the info about the charging cabinet.


You're welcome!

As for me, after two trips to the dealer, Audi was finally able to fix my e-tron connectivity issues. It was not provisioned correctly in the first place. But tech is not exactly sure what has fixed it. It's either unplugging and resetting the entire car to an initial state or correctly provisioning the services this time. In any case whatever driving data statistics I had since I bought the car has been wiped.

What an ordeal!


----------



## Curiousflyer (Feb 3, 2016)

Is this the right reference? I am not sure. 

I have been waiting for an answer from my retailer for a week now, not sure they can order the box and meanwhile I am worried about leaving it outside when it rains.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Curiousflyer said:


> Is this the right reference? I am not sure.
> 
> I have been waiting for an answer from my retailer for a week now, not sure they can order the box and meanwhile I am worried about leaving it outside when it rains.


Yes, it cost $749 from the dealer. I checked.


----------



## donnerundblitzen (Feb 5, 2016)

*charging cabinet?*

Hi guys- has anyone successfully gotten the charging cabinet yet from the dealership? I also am being given quite the runaround by both bosch and Audi-- whoops as i was writing that sentence the dealership called and announced they were ordering the cabinet for Tuesday. 649 dollars - not cheap for what I imagine is a locker of sorts. We're going to try and install it ourselves - let me know if any of you guys are planning on doing the same.

In other frustrations, the E tron app is not working at all. Should I care that much? Any luck anyone?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

donnerundblitzen said:


> Hi guys- has anyone successfully gotten the charging cabinet yet from the dealership? I also am being given quite the runaround by both bosch and Audi-- whoops as i was writing that sentence the dealership called and announced they were ordering the cabinet for Tuesday. 649 dollars - not cheap for what I imagine is a locker of sorts. We're going to try and install it ourselves - let me know if any of you guys are planning on doing the same.
> 
> In other frustrations, the E tron app is not working at all. Should I care that much? Any luck anyone?
> 
> ...


Let us know how the charging cabinet works out. I believe it just houses the EVSE that came with the e-tron. So will need an industrial 220/240V outlet with NEMA 6-50 port and at least 20 Amps for 2.15 hours of charging time.

With regards to the e-tron connect service, can you log in to the e-tron app or the web portal? When the e-tron app asks for "USERNAME" don't enter your email address, you need to enter your ACCOUNT NUMBER instead.

If you are able to log in but information is not updating, then I recommend contacting e-tron/Verizon support at (877) 769-9276 to make sure that your car was provisioned correctly. My e-tron was not provisioned correctly so it was not updating data on the e-tron app or the web portal.

Hope that helps.


----------

